# Masonry Sand



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

My Masonry sand came from these guys. Sand was super soft and free of debris.

Alliance Materials
10501 Alta Vista Road
Keller, TX 76248
Phone: 817-379-0727

Cant remember who was asking. The cost is $48 a yard self pickup but they will load it. Delivery requires a 5 yard minimum.


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

ctrav said:


> My Masonry sand came from these guys. Sand was super soft and free of debris.
> 
> Alliance Materials
> 10501 Alta Vista Road
> ...


That's crazy expensive compared to here in the OKC area. I just called around and got quotes and the place that has the best masonry sand around here charges 11.75/ton (about 15.27 per yard) for self pickup.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Coach8 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > My Masonry sand came from these guys. Sand was super soft and free of debris.
> ...


Wow that's awesome pricing coach...


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

You would almost be better off renting a dump truck and coming up here to OKC to get it if you needed a bunch.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

FWIW on pricing, every place I've looked at in Charlotte is around $40/yard and doesn't seem to be screened very well (even in their demo bin they put in the office ).


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

smurg said:


> FWIW on pricing, every place I've looked at in Charlotte is around $40/yard and doesn't seem to be screened very well (even in their demo bin they put in the office ).


Is that for sand or top soil? I'm not sure where in Charlotte you're located but I used 360 Supply for my top soil on my reno last fall and paid $27/yard iirc. I would think sand (if that's what you're looking for) would cheaper than that.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

quattljl said:


> smurg said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW on pricing, every place I've looked at in Charlotte is around $40/yard and doesn't seem to be screened very well (even in their demo bin they put in the office ).
> ...


I should've clarified this was in the north Charlotte area and for sand, but still within pretty large operations: soil supply (http://soilsupplyinc.com/files/sspricingws040119.jpg) and 1 ton is ~0.87 of a cubic yard of sand. Their "screened topsoil" was basically a 50/50 mix of mulch/rocks and loam.

I hadn't looked that far out, but I'll keep that place in mind, thanks! Will have inquire about their sand pricing.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Most people don't know the difference in cheaper non-screened, non-washed sand aka cushion sand vs. masonry sand which is washed, screened, and ground much finer. Masonry sand is typically 150%ish more than cushion sand.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

smurg said:


> quattljl said:
> 
> 
> > smurg said:
> ...


Try site 1. The 1 in south Charlotte has turf blend 
Soil that's 70% sand and 30% screened clay based soil. 20 something a yard plus delivery. I think that's what I am doing as soon as a get fully greened up and growing fast.

I got the garden max for my landscaping and soil base in feb and it was pretty clean stuff.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Try site one. They have creek sand and turf blend soil(70%sand)


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Is the masonry sand ya"ll are using super fine? I've been looking around and I'm looking for coarse sand. Only thing I can find is super fine masonry sand and I'm certain it will compact too much. Coarse grain will aerate much much better. (I'm in central FL)


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Is the masonry sand ya"ll are using super fine? I've been looking around and I'm looking for coarse sand. Only thing I can find is super fine masonry sand and I'm certain it will compact too much. Coarse grain will aerate much much better. (I'm in central FL)


Shop for ASTM "C3" sand or what a lot of yards call "concrete sand." Much coarser than masonry sand.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Thank you. Is that ASTM "C3 or did you perhaps mean ASTM C33?

.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Think I may have found a source!

https://www.cemexusa.com/products-and-services/aggregates/lapis-lustre-sands

.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Thank you. Is that ASTM "C3 or did you perhaps mean ASTM C33?
> 
> .


Yes, C33. Sorry, getting old and memory isn't what it was.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

quattljl said:


> smurg said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW on pricing, every place I've looked at in Charlotte is around $40/yard and doesn't seem to be screened very well (even in their demo bin they put in the office ).
> ...


I have 7,000 sq/ft of an area to cover. 360 supply as well as TC landscape and supply in Rock Hill, SC were around $27-$30/yd. The guy from TC kept trying to talk me out of sand because he said it had no nutritional value to the soil, instead he tried to sell me his top soil for $40/yd. I eventually gave up, I can't stomach throwing $1,100 to level out my lawn.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> quattljl said:
> 
> 
> > smurg said:
> ...


Im confused on the math (not unusual for me  )... How did you get to $1100? At 1 yard per 1k sq feet you only need 7 yards...right?


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

I was just as confused. Each placed said they calculated 35 tons for my lawn.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

@BakerGreenLawnMaker Just tell them how much you want and let it be. Don't tell them any more details. Lol.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

sanders4617 said:


> @BakerGreenLawnMaker Just tell them how much you want and let it be. Don't tell them any more details. Lol.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

sanders4617 said:


> @BakerGreenLawnMaker Just tell them how much you want and let it be. Don't tell them any more details. Lol.


^^^ this. I got 8 yards delivered to help level my 6k sqft yard during my reno and probably needed another 2 yards to do everything the way I wanted. I didn't need anywhere near 35 tons. Unfortunately, 360 Supply's trucks only hold 8 yards and I didn't want to pay a second delivery fee for only 2 yards.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I paid $35 per yard last year, this year they charged me $40.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I was quote $225 for 10 tons. Not sure what that equals out to in yards.

After purchasing a bob cat bucket full of sand this weekend and spreading that out... I can't imagine how much work it's gonna be for 10 tons. I guess that's where a drag and machinery will come in handy.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

1 cu yd of sand = 1.3 tons


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

Mine was $33/CY from Cowboy Topsoil here. Delivery fee was extra, no discount if you pick it up yourself. I had 4 yards delivered, they didn't mention a minimum quantity for delivery. Sand is very finely screened.


----------

